# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  EMP earns 3 Michelin Stars!

## kristi0119

I know there are some forum fans of Eleven Madison Park so I thought I'd post it... Link

----------


## Dennis

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

One for Marc Forgione, another place we really loved last trip.

----------


## JEK

A fan for sure hoping to dine there in the near future!

----------


## amyb

This makes a wonderful HIT LIST for our ladies nights in the city

----------


## marybeth

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

EMP was one of my favorite meals ever.  
I saw a recent thread on Chowhound saying Meyer might be selling the place to Humm.  Link to this article (great pic of the room):

http://newyork.grubstreet.com/2011/0...ay_be_sol.html

We have done quite a few of the one stars and are pleased to see that 2 of April Bloomfield's places got starred.  Great, causal food and fun vibes at both Spotted Pig and The Breslin.  Last weekend we tried to recreate the lamb burger....not bad !

----------


## Jeanette

> This makes a wonderful HIT LIST for our ladies nights in the city



YES! I would love to try it.

----------

